# my order came in!!!



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

I ordered some fish off Don Conkel. Due to the amount you have to order I have too many fish for my two tanks (120 gal and 46 gal) but thats not too big of a issue. Ill end up selling some of them and they're all pretty small right now. My 46 gal had no fish in it and my 120 only had one female Zonatus

I got male/female pairs of

Lyonsi
rhytisma
bifasciatus

a male zonatus for my female and one malculacauda

came in continital air freight which had me very worried. But all seems well so far.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

you post this without pictures!!!

opcorn:


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> you post this without pictures!!!
> 
> opcorn:


yeah I know im sorry. Ill get some posted sooner or later.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

10-4


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

which of these are the most rare? I need to narrow down what I have and want to keep the better of the bunch.

any suggestions? I may be going up to a 200-250 gallon so dont let the "too small of tank" idea get in the way.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

The rhytisma would probably be the most rare. If you're planning on spawning your zonatum, they'll probably take up that 120g on their own. Pretty nasty species!


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

DarthV said:


> The rhytisma would probably be the most rare. If you're planning on spawning your zonatum, they'll probably take up that 120g on their own. Pretty nasty species!


thank you. Theres no way Ill part with my female Zonatum. *** had her for awhile now. I thought the bifiscatius were the meanest ones on my list. Out of all the little ones he seems to be the booger of the bunch.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

dude... we gotta have pictures... you're just teasing me now...


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

a very old thread but I didn't forget. here are some pics now that they have grown.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

my bifiscatus is hiding tonight


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

TFG will poo himself ;p


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Man the bifasciatus are so pretty, I have one and wish I had gotten 2 :thumb:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

teqvet said:


> TFG will poo himself


That'd make a great T-shirt

And those are some gorgeous fish, holy moly.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

I just bought a HUGE piece of holy rock from Amazonia in Austin TX. when I say big I mean like a 70lb piece or so. Im gonna take new pics once I get back to LA and get it all cleaned up and in my tank


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)




----------

